# What Next?



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi, im not exactly a coffee connoisseur but want to make sure I'm getting the best brew for the equipment I've got.

I got a Sage Bambino when it was reduced in the black Friday sales, it had fairly good reviews and has a small footprint on my kitchen sides.

For the past 6 months I've been using the pressurised basckets provided with finely ground coffee out of a bag and have been happy with the results so far.

I've just bought a 54ml non pressurised basket to fit and was wondering if I would benefit grinding my own coffee, considering I tend to use monin syrups which might hide any improvements in flavour I would get from forking out on a grinder.

I've been reading through threads and from what I can see you need to spend at least 100 quid on a hand grinder for it to be worth it which would probably see me waiting a couple of months to save some pennies up.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

In all fairness if you read pretty much any thread on here, you will see the importance of a grinder.

Syrups or not. A grinder with freshly roasted beans and it will improve your coffee no end.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

fair enough am I better off waiting a few months to buy a feld2 or would anything do the job for an espresso machine for 60 quid that would last me at least a year before upgrading.

cheers


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

@mariner89 You could also be very happy with the MBK Aergrind, which is the best bang for the least amount of money. It gives excellent brewing results. (Dose Capacity is limited to about 25 grams, and takes about half a minute to grind.)


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I think John Lewis are selling the sage grinder pro for £129, more than capable and a good price. I've just listed one on Ebay for £90 accepting offers but unless your absolutely fixed on budget I'll be honest you should probably just buy a new one with a two year warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

Not bad, I have been leaning more towards a manual grinder just because I don't have acres of worktop space. I'll keep an eye out for some second hand feldgrinders or similar but they seem few and far between. thanks everyone for all the advice


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The Smart Grinder Pro would be a good match for your machine. The one on offer here is a bargain and you should seriously consider it. It does not take up much worktop space at all. MBK hand grinder and the like do offer a step up in quality from the SGP but you'll tire of hand grinding for espresso very quickly.


----------

